# H (SM) W Empire knights and current book



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a Rhino
Dread painted w tl las
Assault squad with jump packs x5
2 tac squads bad paint job 
5 snipers 
Rhino primed white
Land speeder not put together yet

Looking for Empire Knights,current army book,and cannons.
or Ogre bulls basic

I dont mind mailing it to a person with good rep in the states


----------

